# Gaelic: Is math na bheil crioch mhath aige



## gorgster

Is math na bheil crioch mhath aige

Could anyone translate this Gaelic for me please- I can get a few words, but the whole lot is beyond me!

Thanks.


----------



## L'irlandais

gorgster said:


> Is math na bheil cr*ì*och mhath aige


Hi gorgster,
I'm sure you know already, but this is in Gàidhlig (Scottish Gaelic) rather that Gaeilge (Irish Gaelic).
I still be happy to have a crack at making some sense of it, but a little more context may be helpful.
Cheers!


----------



## CapnPrep

Doesn't look quite right. I would suggest one of the following:Is math *gu* bheil crìoch mhath aige. "Good thing it has a good ending."
Is math *nach* eil crìoch mhath aige. "Good thing it doesn't have a good ending."​Do either of these make sense in the context?


----------



## gorgster

Hi,

Thanks to both of you for your efforts- I was sure it's Scottish, not Irish Gaelic, but again it could be a bit mixed up. I didn't get it in much context- it was a reply to an English comment of mine, which was:

Tant pis… all’s well that ends well.

So maybe it's a Gaelic translation of that?!


----------



## CapnPrep

gorgster said:


> Tant pis… all’s well that ends well.
> 
> So maybe it's a Gaelic translation of that?!


I suspected as much, but then maybe it should be:Is math na *tha* crìoch mhath aige. "All that has a good ending is good"​But I'm really not sure about that. Another way to say it would be:Tha gach nì gu math a chrìochnaicheas gu math.​


----------

